# Drainage Cells.



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I was recently watching a youtube video by Dennis Wong where he used what he called Drainage Cells to build up the back of the tank for an amazing aquascape. He suggested these were available from Garden Centers. Having looked at Home Depot and Lowes I am not finding anything that looked like what he was using.

Is there another name for these?

SD


----------



## hygropunk (Feb 3, 2016)

I've heard of people using these. Apparently drainage cells are used most often under soil as artificial water reservoirs or irrigation channels, for things like roof gardens. Unfortunately, apart from ordering them from weird commercial application sites, I have no idea where you'd get them and I've never seen them in a store. They're a really cool idea though (and look easier to use than egg crate).


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I shall check out a couple of local garden centers as opposed to big box stores and see what they have, if anything at all.


----------



## gryz (Sep 6, 2013)

*just ordered some from Rain Harvest Systems*

They showed up quick.

Looks like they should be easy to cut with some kind of a saw to a shape you want or whatever.

https://www.rainharvest.com/atlantis-52mm-flo-cell.asp


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

An alternative to that is just using rocks under to get the slope up. :]


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I would check any hydroponics shops in your area.


----------

